# Lose 2 stone in 5 months....



## ChrisG25 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok guys.

I'm new to all this.

I'm 25, 5 ft 10, touching 14st and want to really trim down for September as I have a holiday booked. Now, my legs are pretty muscular from playing football, it's just my upper body that I want to lose the fat (stomach, love handles and chest).

I eat quite heathily but also like a few pints when the footy is on.

Just wondering if any of you guys know a relatively quick (but safe) way/diet to shed the pounds.

I don't mind having to buy weight loss supplements if they'll work properly.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

First things first, you still need to train legs, irrespective of playing football.

Secondly, alcohol will inhibit fat loss. There's no getting around this really - it will hinder you but it's up to you to assess whether you're willing to give it up or not.

You need to use a combination of weight training and cardiovascular training in the gym. I am on a cutting program at the moment and train with weights 4 times per week and do cardio 6 times per week.

Don't jump into buying supplements.

The best thing you can do is train hard, eat clean and the fat will come off.

Do fasted cardio for 45 minutes every morning before your first meal.

Diet-wise, you want to be eating 1-1.5g of protein per 1lb of lean body mass. You want low carb intake (100g or less I'd recommend) and make up the rest of your calories with healthy fats.

There is no way to target reduce fat in certain areas, it will come off eventually from the problem areas.

In summary:

Weights + Cardio + Strict Diet = Fat Loss 

Hope this helps a little bit mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

well done on the progress so far  best way to cut the fat is cardio and lots of it; so treadmill, elliptical trianer or even swimming! and you'll be cut for speedo season :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I've lost 2 stone in 6 months so it is totally possible. Mainly I just cut out alcohol, lowered carbs immensely and ate smaller meals more frequently. I also changed a few things with my lifestyle as well. I stopped using my car as much, I bought a bike. I just pushed myself more at rugby training (two days a week) and I did cardio days between my 3 day weights split.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> well done on the progress so far  best way to cut the fat is cardio and lots of it; so treadmill, elliptical trianer or even swimming! and you'll be cut for speedo season :lol: :lol:


you can speak looking like that in your avy lol :lol:


----------



## onlyblue (Apr 17, 2010)

I really think that all those websites/programs/books/etc. that teach you http://learnhowtoloseweight.net/" style="text-decoration: none; color: black;">how to lose weight</a> fast are scams, but anyways, you can't just lose weight in one part of your body, you're going to have to shape up all over.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> *First things first, you still need to train legs, irrespective of playing football.*
> 
> Secondly, alcohol will inhibit fat loss. There's no getting around this really - it will hinder you but it's up to you to assess whether you're willing to give it up or not.
> 
> ...


X2 ^^^

You simply would not believe how many times we hear this. To me it's just an excuse not to have to train legs.

You see, what happens is that before you know it, your upper body grows, and your legs look silly skinny by comparison, but by this time it is too late as you have already developed 'I don't train legs' habit.

Also, heavy leg training will do more for your fat burning metabolism than anything else.

Get on that squat rack!!!!


----------



## ChrisG25 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to reply guys. I really appreciate it!

I'm gonna give it a good go! And, hopefully keep it up too.

Cheers!

Chris.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> First things first, you still need to train legs, irrespective of playing football.
> 
> Secondly, alcohol will inhibit fat loss. There's no getting around this really - it will hinder you but it's up to you to assess whether you're willing to give it up or not.
> 
> ...


x2 mate!! awesome advice


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

You wont lose any fat if you dont limit your caloric intake.I cant believe all the advice here, without mentioning the most important factor.I also hate vague terms such as "eat clean" what does that mean? Put your food in the washing machine before you eat it?Ive dropped 34lbs since january.Its very simple.A balanced diet of restricted calories.Im at 1800, steady fat(hopefully)loss of 1/2lbs a week.

All the "cardio" (another word I hate) wont do a thing if your still eating too much.Exercise is a very, inefficent way to try and lose weight.Mkae sure you hydrated constantly,preferably with iced water, and embark upon a weight training program.And yes that includes legs.


----------

